# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور در مدت زمان باقی مانده

## Dark_moon9736

سلام وقت بخیر من برای کنکور بعضی از مباحث را مطالعه کرده ام اما مدتی بنا به دلایلی مطالعه نداشتم و باید مطالبی را که قبلا خوانده ام را دوباره مطالعه کنم متاسفانه زمان زیادی را از دست داده ام اما می خواهم که از تایم باقی مانده استفاده درست و بهینه ای داشته باشم و زمان های گذشته را جبران کنم اما الان باید از کجا شروع کنم و باید چه مباحثی را مطالعه کنم؟ یعنی با توجه به این زمانی که باقی مانده است، مطالعه چه مباحث و فصل هایی باید در اولویت باشند و چه فصل هایی را باید در اولویت های بعدی قرار دهم یا حذف کنم؟ پیش نیاز های هر درس یا فصل شامل چه مباحثی هستند که باید مطالعه کنم؟ 
و با توجه به این شرایط بهتر است که به صورت پایه به پایه یا با هم مطالعه کنم یعنی مثلا دهم و نیمسال اول دوازدهم را با هم، یازدهم و نیمسال دوم دوازدهم را با هم مطالعه کنم و یا این که با برنامه یکی از آزمون ها و البته با اولویت بندی مطالب مطالعه کنم؟ 
اگر پیشنهاد بهتری هم درباره این موضوع دارید لطفا راهنمایی کنید و با توجه به بازه زمانی که تا آزمون های جامع و اولین آزمون وجود دارد بهترین شیوه برنامه ریزی یا کاری که می توان انجام داد تا به برنامه آزمون ها رسید یا قسمت های زیادی از مطالب را مطالعه کرد چیست و این که چطور برنامه ریزی کنم که به برنامه آزمون ها برسم و جبران این مدت گذشته باشد؟ و یک سوال دیگر این که برای هر پایه تقریبا چند روز باید صرف مطالعه و تست زنی کرد؟ در مجموع همه پایه ها و مباحث را تا چه زمانی بهتر است که مطالعه کرد یا به بیانی دیگر چند روز را به مطالعه و تست زنی مطالب اختصاص دهم و چند روز را برای جمع بندی مطالب و مباحث قرار دهم؟ و یک سوال دیگر این که با توجه به تغییرات کنکور و امکان افزایش درصدها در درسی مثل شیمی که بعضی از افراد اشاره کردند بهتر است که برای چه فصل هایی بیشتر تمرکز کنم؟ 
تعداد سوالات زیاد شد اما اگر اطلاع دارید لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Parimah

> سلام وقت بخیر من برای کنکور بعضی از مباحث را مطالعه کرده ام اما مدتی بنا به دلایلی مطالعه نداشتم و باید مطالبی را که قبلا خوانده ام را دوباره مطالعه کنم متاسفانه زمان زیادی را از دست داده ام اما می خواهم که از تایم باقی مانده استفاده درست و بهینه ای داشته باشم و زمان های گذشته را جبران کنم اما الان باید از کجا شروع کنم و باید چه مباحثی را مطالعه کنم؟ یعنی با توجه به این زمانی که باقی مانده است، مطالعه چه مباحث و فصل هایی باید در اولویت باشند و چه فصل هایی را باید در اولویت های بعدی قرار دهم یا حذف کنم؟ پیش نیاز های هر درس یا فصل شامل چه مباحثی هستند که باید مطالعه کنم؟ 
> و با توجه به این شرایط بهتر است که به صورت پایه به پایه یا با هم مطالعه کنم یعنی مثلا دهم و نیمسال اول دوازدهم را با هم، یازدهم و نیمسال دوم دوازدهم را با هم مطالعه کنم و یا این که با برنامه یکی از آزمون ها و البته با اولویت بندی مطالب مطالعه کنم؟ 
> اگر پیشنهاد بهتری هم درباره این موضوع دارید لطفا راهنمایی کنید و با توجه به بازه زمانی که تا آزمون های جامع و اولین آزمون وجود دارد بهترین شیوه برنامه ریزی یا کاری که می توان انجام داد تا به برنامه آزمون ها رسید یا قسمت های زیادی از مطالب را مطالعه کرد چیست و این که چطور برنامه ریزی کنم که به برنامه آزمون ها برسم و جبران این مدت گذشته باشد؟ و یک سوال دیگر این که برای هر پایه تقریبا چند روز باید صرف مطالعه و تست زنی کرد؟ در مجموع همه پایه ها و مباحث را تا چه زمانی بهتر است که مطالعه کرد یا به بیانی دیگر چند روز را به مطالعه و تست زنی مطالب اختصاص دهم و چند روز را برای جمع بندی مطالب و مباحث قرار دهم؟ و یک سوال دیگر این که با توجه به تغییرات کنکور و امکان افزایش درصدها در درسی مثل شیمی که بعضی از افراد اشاره کردند بهتر است که برای چه فصل هایی بیشتر تمرکز کنم؟ 
> تعداد سوالات زیاد شد اما اگر اطلاع دارید لطفا راهنمایی کنید


سلام عزیز 

راجب این سوالت باید بگم تو 10 درصد مطالعه داری واسه اینکه اینو افزایش بدی و بدونی چه برنامه ای واسه جمع کردن این تایم های باقی مونده ت در روزای عاطی هست این تایپک پایینی رو که تگ کردم ببین ( حتما شخصی سازیش کن)

پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400

و واسه اینکه چطوری هر درسی رو مطالعه کنی و چطوری بخونیش این تایپک های که پایین تگ کردم رو ببین 

ادبیــــــــــات کنکور در زمان باقی ----» برنامه + تست + آزمون

زبــــــــــــــان کنکور در زمان باقی ----» برنامه + تست + آزمون

دیــــــــــنی کنکور در زمان باقی ----» برنامه + تست + آزمون

Routing | عربی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی

Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست زیست برای شروع از الان

Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست شیمی برای شروع از الان

Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست فیزیک برای شروع از الان

Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست ریاضی برای شروع از الان

به صورت پایه به پایه الان که زمانش نیست و مناسب هم نیست یه جور جاده خاکی رفتنه بهتره دهم با دوازدهم بخونی و سرعت پیشروی تو ببری بالاتر و روی تست های تک درس و موسسه ها نه فقط آزمون یه موسسه منظورم اینه زیست ماز و زیستاز رو بررسی کن ، شیمی گاج و گزینه دو رو بررسی کن ، فیزیک قلمچی و گزینه دو رو بررسی کن ، عمومی ها گزینه دو و گاج رو بررسی کن و آزمون های تک درس هم شامل موج ازمون یا فصل آزمون هست 

چون مبنای اصلی ما تست زدنه با تست تسلطمونو باید افزایش بدیم وگرنه درسنامه خوندن یا فیلم تماشا کردند و اکتفا فقط به همون تست های مربوطه چه فایده داره جز جاده خاکی رفتن؟

بنظر من دیگه طبق تجربه ای که خودم داشتم برنامه پیش بردن آزمون همش سردرگمی و کسالت به همراه داره چون عملا پیشرویش سرعتیه و دانش اموز نمیرسه بهتره تمرکزش روی افزایش آگاهی و سطح خودش از هفته قبل خودش یا ماه های قبلی خودش باشه

مهم اینه تو خوب ببندی و بتونی به آزمون های جامع خودتو برسونی از الانت نهایت استفاده رو ببر 

یه سوال مهمی که پیش میاد آیا لازمه تست های کتاب تستمو همشو بزنم؟ ... نه ! به فرض مثال سینماتیک کتاب تست من 450 تست داره من نمیتونم یکدفعه نصف بیشترشو بزنم ! 

باید 40 تاشو الان بزنم . بقیه شو بزارم برای مرور های بعدی 

به هر حال سینماتیکی که الان بهش مسلطم آیا 1 ماه دیگه هم تسلط دارم؟ نخیر . وقتیم 40 تاییه سینماتیک رو زدی میری فصل بعدی 40 تا باز از اون میزنی و 40 تا از سینماتیک اینطوری میشه یه دوره خفن و تثبیت میشه مطالب

و میزان پیشروی و سرعت افزایش پیدا میکنه این روشیه که جوابگوعه ممکنه یه کسی بهش اعتقاد نداشته باشه که موردی نداره 

واسه هر پایه و مطالعه ت هر چی بیشتر بهتر الان زمان این نیست که بگی از 8 ساعت شروع میکنم الان باید از 12 ساعت شروع کنی که جبران ماه های گذشته بشه 

دنبال ساعت و تعداد تست نباش تو هر چقدر بیشتر آزمون های مختلف واسه هر درست کار کنی هر چقدر تحلیل و مرور کنی بهتره 

یه مثال بارز میزنم : 3 تا از رفیق هام سال 1400 رشته های تاپ قبول شدند اولی  از 85 هزار خودشو به سه رقمی رسوند و پزشکی تهران قبول شد .  دومی از غیرمجاز بودن خودشو رسوند به داروی تبریز ، سومی دوسال کنکور انسانی داد فرهنگیان پذیرش نشد و واسه بار آخر شانسشو امتحان کرد و رشته تجربی ثبت نام کرد کلی کتاب خرید و مطالعه کرد و دندان پزشکی اصفهان آورد 

پایه قوی داشتند؟ خیر 

کل سال دست و پا شکسته خونده بودند بعد یهو تصمیم گرفتند از اواخر بهمن و اسفند بهتر بشن دیگه نشستند سر تست زنی بیشتر و مطالعه سریع تر و مهارت آزمون زدن و تحلیل کردن یه مطلب رو 500 بار تکرار میکردند 

به قول رفیقم خواب زیست و شیمی میدیدم حتی میدیدم که مجاز نشدم تو خواب گریه میکردم بعد از خواب پا میشدم میدیدم خداروشکر هنوز 25 اسفنده و میشستم سر تحلیل هام 

یه تحلیل ازمونش 5 روز طول میکشید میرفت دنبال زیر و بم سوالات 

نه فقط اوکی من اینو یاد گرفتم برم سراغ بعدی ...آخیش تحلیل آزمونم تو 1 ساعت جمعش کردم ( این رایج ترین کاره)

ببین من کاری ندارم دیگران چطورین و چیکار میکنن چون 15 ساله میگن برنامه هفتگی بچین و برو جلو و دروستو تعیین کن این مزخرف ترین برنامه ای هست که هنوز آپدیت نشده

تعیین کردن واسه اینکه تو فردا باید شیمی ساعت 10 صبح بخونی ولی بعد 9 صبح دلت شدید درد بگیره نتونی انجامش بدی و بگی خب من 2 ساعت درگیر درد شکمم بودم برنامه م خراب شد پس دیگه ادامه دادنش فایده نداره 

ممکنه من صبح بجای زیست حال معارف رو داشته باشم و میرم تست هاشو میزنم با اینکه برنامه اینو میگه کار نباید داشته باشی فقط بودجه بندی درسهاتو باید مشخص کنی


رفیقهام که بارز ترین فردی بودند که من به شخصه به چشم خودم دیدمشون و میشناختمشون واسم تموم کارهاشون عجیب بود چون کنکور دنبال خلاقیت و عجیب و غریب بودنه نه یه روتین کسل کننده و تکراری که همه میگن 

چیزی که از بین شرکت کننده های موجود در اون رشته انجام میدن ولی فقط 1000 نفر با تفاوت های که ایجاد کرده بودند واسه خودشون رسیدن 

پس دنبال یه نسخه تکراری و مونده نباش 

واسه تحلیل آزمون هات یه اقدامی انجام بده ، یادداشت کردن تعداد تست هات در روز و رسیدن به سقفی که باید برسی
 ( اختصاصی ها جدا .. عمومی ها هم جدا ) ، یادداشت کردن لغات های فرار دروس عمومیت ، آیات های که باید تست بزنی واسش 

بر فرض عمومی :زبان : کلوز و ریدینگ و قواعد و لغات روی یه دفتر نوشتی اینقدر تست زدم چقدر غلط زدم ؟ چقدر درست زدم؟ چقدر نزده زدم ؟

خلاقیت و مهارت باعث سرعت میشه 

تمرینش کن خودت باید راهشو پیدا کنی و بجای اینکه از مسیر همیشگی که خیلی از اون 554 هزار نفر میرن تو باید از اتوبانی که برای خودت طراحی کردی بری اینطوری میتونی نسبت به سال گذشته ت بهتر عمل کنی 

عجله ای نیست کی تموم کنی باید دیگه تا اردیبهشت تموم کرده باشی و خرداد رو اختصاص بدی به آزمون های جامع ( دیگه زمان آزمون های تک درس و مرحله ای تحلیل کردن و تست زدن نیست ) 

واسه درسهای شیمی و زیست که بیشتریا تمرکز شدیدشون روی این دروسه باید به همه مباحثش مسلط شد راه دیگه ای هم نداره همه اش حائز اهمیت هست 


بهترینها سهم روحت  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Mohammadami

سلام میخواستم از دوستان باتجربه در این پروسه کنکور (مثلا آرتور جان ،زیرو(سابق!!!) و...) خواهش کنم برا مایی که سال اول کنکورمون هست راهنمایی بکنن که چطوری از عید به بعد جمعبندی درست و حسابی بکنیم و با آزمون و خطا جلو نریم(در ضمن من شروع صفری نیستم و فقط توی دوازدهم یکم میلنگم) بازم زحمت میشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام میخواستم از دوستان باتجربه در این پروسه کنکور (مثلا آرتور جان ،زیرو(سابق!!!) و...) خواهش کنم برا مایی که سال اول کنکورمون هست راهنمایی بکنن که چطوری از عید به بعد جمعبندی درست و حسابی بکنیم و با آزمون و خطا جلو نریم(در ضمن من شروع صفری نیستم و فقط توی دوازدهم یکم میلنگم) بازم زحمت میشه


سلام

الان یخورده زوده برای این موردی که گفتی

ولی با این حال ، داخل تاپیک zero نامه یک بخش مختصری درمورد دوران جمع بندی گفتم که اگه خواستی بخونش
همچنین مصاحبه های انجمن و توضیحات مربوط به بخش دوران جمع بندی هم هست که میتونی مطالعه شون کنی

یک تاپیک هم بود پارسال 
این لینک تاپیکه هست = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread75727.html*
این تاپیک و همچنین پرسش و پاسخ های موجود در صفحاتش روهم مطالعه کن تا یه دید کلی و آشنایی با حال و هوای دوران جمع بندی برات شکل بگیره

فعلا عجله و نگرانی ای نداشته باش
زمانش که رسید اگه سوالی داشتی یا مشورتی چیزی...بیا و از من (اگه بودم) یا از بقیه بچه ها و رتبه برترای انجمن بپرس و مشورت کن

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dark_moon9736

> سلام عزیز 
> 
> راجب این سوالت باید بگم تو 10 درصد مطالعه داری واسه اینکه اینو افزایش بدی و بدونی چه برنامه ای واسه جمع کردن این تایم های باقی مونده ت در روزای عاطی هست این تایپک پایینی رو که تگ کردم ببین ( حتما شخصی سازیش کن)
> 
> پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400
> 
> و واسه اینکه چطوری هر درسی رو مطالعه کنی و چطوری بخونیش این تایپک های که پایین تگ کردم رو ببین 
> 
> ادبیــــــــــات کنکور در زمان باقی ----» برنامه + تست + آزمون
> ...


سلام تشکر بابت توضیحاتی که دادید آزمون های ماز و زیستاز را از چه طریق دانلود کنم؟ برای اولویت بندی مطالب و حذفیات این مباحث مناسب است؟ ریاضی آمار هندسه مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه تحلیلی و برای مباحث فیزیک فصل 3 دهم و فصل های1 و 2 دوازدهم جز حذفیات هستند اگر پیشنهاد دیگری هم دارید لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Dark_moon9736

سلام دوستان برای درس های ریاضی و شیمی کلاس های سالیانه یا کلاس های نکته و تست را پیشنهاد می دهید؟ برای افزایش درصد ها در درس عربی چه روش هایی را توصیه می کنید؟ به صورت کلی در این زمان کدام یک از کلاس های سالیانه یا نکته و تست بهتر است؟ کدام یک از اینها را پیشنهاد می دهید؟ طرح درس ها را چگونه باید دریافت کرد؟ برای هر کدام از کلاس های سالیانه یا نکته و تست چه دبیر هایی را پیشنهاد می دهید که نسبت به بقیه اساتید بهتر باشند؟

----------


## Parimah

> سلام تشکر بابت توضیحاتی که دادید آزمون های ماز و زیستاز را از چه طریق دانلود کنم؟ برای اولویت بندی مطالب و حذفیات این مباحث مناسب است؟ ریاضی آمار هندسه مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه تحلیلی و برای مباحث فیزیک فصل 3 دهم و فصل های1 و 2 دوازدهم جز حذفیات هستند اگر پیشنهاد دیگری هم دارید لطفا راهنمایی کنید



سلام خواهش میکنم عزیز 

آزمون هارو میتونی از کانال تلگرامی دانلود کنی خواستی بهم پیام بده واست بفرستم 

واسه ریاضی و فیزیک آرتور عزیز مباحث مهم رو تو یکی از تایپک ها نوشته بود 


برای ریاضی:


این 8+1 پل رو در نظر بگیر :


پل اول
مقدمات
یعنی:


بازه ، معادله ، توان ، اتحاد ، معادله درجه دو در حد شناخت کلی و حل ، معادله درجه 3 در حد شناخت کلی و تقسیم چند جمله ای بر چند جمله ای ، معادلات اصم و گویا ، تعیین علامت ، رسم سهمی و قدر مطلق و براکت


پل دوم


تابع


پل سوم


مثلثات


پل چهارم


حد و پیوستگی


پل پنجم


مشتق و کاربرد مشتق


پل ششم


لگاریتم و تصاعد و مجموعه ها


پل هفتم


ترکیبیات و احتمال


پل هشتم


آمار و هندسه تحلیلی (فاصله دو خط و ...)


پل مرگ (8+1)


هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی


پل 1 و 2 و 3 به هیچ وجه حذف نکن (حذف کردی کلا دیگه ریاضی نخون چون 20 درصد بیشتر نمیشه زد)
خواستی حذف کنی اول پل آخر بعدا انتخابی خودت


از پل 4 تا 8 میشه 5 تا پل
از این 5 تا
2 تاشو انتخاب کن
من باشم پل 4 و 6 رو انتخاب میکنم (میتونی بجای پل 6آمار رو جایگزین کنی)


داخل کنکور 99 تجربی
پل 1 و 2 = مجموعا 10 تست اومد (بخش پذیری و ساده سازی عبارت رادیکالی هر کدوم 1 تست داشتیم)


پل 3 مجموعا 4 تست داشتیم


پل 4 = 2 تا تست داشتیم (ولی حد ندونی مشتق و کاربرد هم میپره)
پل 5 = 4 تست
پل 6 = 4 تست
پل 7 = 2 تست
پل 8 = 1 تست
پل مرگ = 3 تست


پیشنهاد من ( آرتور)
پل 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و برای محکم کاری 6 رو انتخاب کن = مجموعا حدود 19 تا تست میشه = 63 درصد کنکور


حالا فرض می کنیم کنکور از 99 چند پله سخت تر بازم تویی ک روی حدود 60 درصد مطالب سواری نباید کمتر از 40 درصد بزنی
اگرم آسون باشه 1400 باز درصد خوبی میزنی.


اولویت تست هم
اول کنکورای 10 سال اخیر از هر فصل
تموم شد تالیفی (پیشنهادم ترکیب تخته سیاه + موج آزمون)




برای فیزیک هم این فصل ها رو مطالعه کنی بازدهی بیشتری داره:


0. مقدمات فیزیک (یکا ها و تبدیل یکا ها و اندازه گیری و ...) در حد مرور (1 تست)
1. دما و گرما ( 3 تست)
2. فشار (2 تست)
3. مغناطیس و القا (3 تست)
4. فیزیک اتمی و هسته ای (3 تست)
5. الکتریسیته ساکن (3 تست)
5 بحث بالا مجموعا 15 تست در نظر بگیریم میشه 50 درصد فیزیک که باز اولویت اول تست های کنکور بعدا تست های تالیفی باشند.


اما طلایی ترین مباحث کنکور برای هر پایه 


اصولا وقتی حذفیات هر سال تو کنکور مشخص میشه تاثیرچندانی نداره ممکنه تو یه فصلی رو حذف کنی یا نخونی ولی تست های ساده و متوسط ازش طرح بشه 

و فصل هایی که تسلط داری تست هاش وقت گیر و دشوار طرح بشه

کسی که یه رتبه خوب میخواد نباید ازش غافل بشه ( یعنی حل چندین تست معقولانه خوبه تو صفر هم نباید باشی واسه اون مباحث حداقل 15 باشی)

واسه ریاضی نکته تست معین کرمی رو پیشنهاد میدم و نکته تست شیمی اسماعیلی خیلی خوبن

واسه افزایش درصد عربی هم حتما نکته تست فلاح ببین راه حل عجاب انگیزی وجود نداره جز تست زدن و مرور کردن و سوالات آزمون ها 

طرح درس دبیرها یه کانال تلگرامی هست میزاره  البته بستگی داره چه دبیری باشه

اگه حامد اسماعیلی واسه شیمی ببینی من طرح درسشو میدونم یا ریاضی عباس پور 

واسه فیلم ها طبق نظرخودم : شیمی : حامد اسماعیلی ، ریاضی : معین کرمی ، زیست : فرهمند نیا ، فیزیک: میرحسینی 

عربی: فلاح، معارف: فکری ، زبان : قریشی ، ادبیات: فراز توکلی


این اسامی که نام بردم گلچین توسط خودم بود و از عقیده من رو دست ندارند البته هر کسی میتونه نظری داشته باشه موردی نداره


مهم تر از همه اگه قصد داری عمومی درسی رو تماشا کنی نکته تست 1400 شو پیشنهاد میدم چون بخوای صبر کنی تا عمومی از فروردین شروع بشه دیره:/

اختصاصی ها جز زیست میشه با نکته تست 1400 پیش رفت 

یکی میگه نمیشه ://

فیزیک 25 ساله همونه مثلا فرمول E = hf که مال تابش هست تغییری کرده؟ نه همونه

فقط تنها فرق نکته تست امسال با پارسال آزمون های موسسات که جدید برگزار شده هست:/ اونو خودتم میتونی بزنی:/ بحث سر زمان هست

----------


## Bitaaa

> سلام عزیز 
> 
> راجب این سوالت باید بگم تو 10 درصد مطالعه داری واسه اینکه اینو افزایش بدی و بدونی چه برنامه ای واسه جمع کردن این تایم های باقی مونده ت در روزای عاطی هست این تایپک پایینی رو که تگ کردم ببین ( حتما شخصی سازیش کن)
> 
> پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400
> 
> و واسه اینکه چطوری هر درسی رو مطالعه کنی و چطوری بخونیش این تایپک های که پایین تگ کردم رو ببین 
> 
> ادبیــــــــــات کنکور در زمان باقی ----» برنامه + تست + آزمون
> ...


تا زمانی ک از درسنامه چیزی بلد نیستیم چجوری تست بزنیم ؟!؟
باید اول خوب بخونیم ک بتونیم تست بزنیم 
بنظرتون این مدت پیشروی با نکته و تست ها کار درستیه ؟!؟
پیشنهادتون برای دینی چیه ؟!؟

----------


## Parimah

> تا زمانی ک از درسنامه چیزی بلد نیستیم چجوری تست بزنیم ؟!؟
> باید اول خوب بخونیم ک بتونیم تست بزنیم 
> بنظرتون این مدت پیشروی با نکته و تست ها کار درستیه ؟!؟
> پیشنهادتون برای دینی چیه ؟!؟


سلام وقت بخیر

برای کسی که از الان میخواد استارت 1401 رو بزنه اول بخونه تسلط پیدا کنه بعدددد بخواد تست بزنه به امسال نمیرسه میره برای 1402 

دروس عمومی مثل ادبیات ، دین و زندگی و عربی همه یه ذهنیت کلی ازش دارن کسی نمیتونه بگه من صفر صفرم چون یه دختر خانومی بود که 8 سال از درس دور بود ولی اولین بار که آزمون داد کارنامه شو واسم فرستاد 

و ادبیات و دین و زندگی و عربی رو هر کدومشو 20 درصد زده بود میگفت باورم نمیشه من هیچی نخوندم تو این همه سال 

ولی یه ذهنیت کلی ازش داشت 

شما هم بهتره برای عمومی  اول کنکور های 95 تا 1400 رو به صورت سنجشی از خودت آزمون بگیری انگار سرجلسه کنکوری

ببینی از همون عمومی 95 داخل چقدر میتونی پاسخگو باشی 

بعد همزمان پیشروی کنی یعنی هم مطالعه هم تست زنی به طور همزمان تو برنامه ت باشه 

مثلا کنکور 95 خارج چیزی که خیلی گیر و گور داشت جمله مجهول تو سه تا سوال زبان انگلیسی بود کسی بره مجهول رو اول از همه بخونه مبحثشو بیاد دوباره این سه سوال کنکور 95 رو حل کنه پیشرفت میکنه چون سالهای بعدشم این مجهول هست

یا ترکیبی با افعال وجهی میاد 

برای دین و زندگی بهتره این جزوه زیر رو دانلود کنی و از این بخونی خیلی خفنه صفحات اخرش ترکیبی های فکری هم گذاشتم 

 
پیشروی با نکته تست برای عمومی ها خیلی موثره میتونی نکته تست 1400 رو ببینی تغییرات ان چنانی صورت نگرفته 

برای اختصاصی هم پیشروی با نکته تست کمک دهنده ست میتونی فیزیک رو 1400 ببینی و بقیه رو 1401  در کنارش تست زنی سوالات 20 سال اخیر کنکور و موسسات و بانک تست های جمع بندی مثل تستر میتونه تورو هل بده به یه درصد 50

بازم بستگی به کارکرد خودت داره !

----------


## Bitaaa

> سلام وقت بخیر
> 
> برای کسی که از الان میخواد استارت 1401 رو بزنه اول بخونه تسلط پیدا کنه بعدددد بخواد تست بزنه به امسال نمیرسه میره برای 1402 
> 
> دروس عمومی مثل ادبیات ، دین و زندگی و عربی همه یه ذهنیت کلی ازش دارن کسی نمیتونه بگه من صفر صفرم چون یه دختر خانومی بود که 8 سال از درس دور بود ولی اولین بار که آزمون داد کارنامه شو واسم فرستاد 
> 
> و ادبیات و دین و زندگی و عربی رو هر کدومشو 20 درصد زده بود میگفت باورم نمیشه من هیچی نخوندم تو این همه سال 
> 
> ولی یه ذهنیت کلی ازش داشت 
> ...


این برای دینی کافیه ؟!؟

----------


## Parimah

> این برای دینی کافیه ؟!؟


بله شما اینو بخونی کنارش تست بزنی تمومه !

تموم نکات کتاب ، آیات ، روایت ، ترکیبی ها ، فعالیت ها ، تدبر ها رو شامل میشه

----------

